# Borleyi swimming head up ......



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Hi my nice Borleyi has started swimming head up tail down all the time. Is this swim bladder or similar??? Can it be cured??


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it scaling the glass walls, or is this uncoordinated swimming?

Lots of fish scale the walls of the tank repeatedly, which usually looks like swimming straight up and then down again - is this what you mean by swimming head up and tail down?


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

hi. Literally looks like hes gonna jump out of the water!


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

I know the scaling swim you mention but hes gone from swimming normal to looking like he has boyance problems


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm... then if it does look like he has boyancy issues, then it could well be something to do with the swim bladder.

I'm afraid I'm no expert in that, but in my experience, a fish with boyancy issues doesn't last too long and if it really is the swim bladder that's gone, then there is no cure for that.

Anyone else care to chip in - perhaps others with more experience in Cichlid illness?


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Hes still eating and has no other signs of illness. Cant find much help on the net either


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Try your question in the 'health/illness' section


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have seen fish hang out vertically when they are hiding near a filter intake or heater. Is this what he is doing? Or even when he swims across the tank he is vertical?


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Hes constantly in twenty past ten position or Dont know what to do with him though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So that is not completely vertical...just a little more slanted than 100% horizontal? Can he swim across the tank?


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Not completely vertical. He swims constantly in this position. Hes still in full colour and feeds, it just looks very odd.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My labs do this. As long as he has control of where he is swimming and is able to swim up, down, right and left in the tank I would not worry about it too much.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you have strong current in the tank maybe from a spray bar or something? He could be just sortof streamlining himself into the tank current if so he has to correct less. Spitballing for a non health related reasoning or possibility too. I would imagine this isnt it if he does it moving all directions, just a thought.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i have a male intermedius that is doung exactly what u describe. started doing it a few weeks ago. color, eating, etc.. all normal. ???? dont know either?


----------



## Tatmanbob (May 12, 2012)

Still doing it!! :-?

havent a clue why, more vertical now than when i last posted. Strange behaviour. Will try to get a vid this week.


----------

